# Juul trials 'lockable' C1 e-cigarette



## Hooked (8/8/19)

https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-49235984

5 August 2019

"UK trials have begun of an e-cigarette that can be locked to prevent anyone but its owner puffing on it. The Juul C1 e-cigarette pairs with an Android smartphone to limit who can use it as well as to provide a way of monitoring how often the user vapes.

Juul said the C1 could only be used if people got through age-verification and face-recognition checks.

[...]

Juul UK boss Dan Thomson told the Financial Times newspaper that the C1 could only be bought and used after customers went through "stringent checks" to verify their age and identity.

[...]

*Data logging*
Mr Thomson said the locking system for the e-cigarette could be set to automatically switch on when it was not being used or was away from the phone to which it was linked.

Juul said it was also looking at updates for its app that would stop the C1 being used in public areas such as schools.

Via the app, owners will be able to monitor:

how often they vape
how many puffs they take
locate their device if it is lost
Juul acknowledged that it does gather the data itself, but said it was only to help manage customers' use of its products. It said it would not sell or share the information without users' explicit permission."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (8/8/19)

Forget Internet of Things (IoT), this is Internet of Vapes (IoV) !!!

Lol, facial recognition
Can you imagine - @Rob Fisher 's vape would probably not fire unless there is Red Pill in there. Hehe

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

